

Still No Amazon MP3 for Windows Phone - jebber
http://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20discussions%20feedback/ref=cm_cd_notf_thread?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxLCMW9UN2N6QR&cdPage=7&cdThread=Tx3SKQINH2WYZQC

======
mattl
Amazon just released prime video for Android, despite releasing many Android
devices.

Windows Phone is the desktop GNU/Linux of phones.

------
jebber
People have literally been begging Amazon for this for _years_

